# ABIT AB9 Pro + E6300



## kiela (Mar 18, 2009)

hi, 

i has changed my motheboard to abit ab9 pro+e6300 and i have such an error:

```
ACPI Exception (dsutils-0766): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, Missing or null operand [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dsutils-0894): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, While creating Arg 0 [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node 0xc402c480), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE
```
bios is set to default, kernel is GENERIC or mine and OS is 7.0 or 7.1 and the error is still there, any one has ever had that situation?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm, I thought I posted an answer to this some hours ago, but either me or the forums screwed up somewhere ... I think I'm going to blame the forums.

Anyway,

I checked the ABit website, and the E6300 CPU is only supported with BIOS version 21 (IIRC) or higher, make sure your BIOS is flashed to this version.
Can't be bothered to lookup the link again ... Check `CPU support' on the ABit website.

* This may or may not have anything to do with your problem, it's just something that's often overlooked and can lead of weird problems.


----------



## trev (Mar 19, 2009)

Regardless of CPU support, try the latest BIOS available for your motherboard.


----------



## jeejoo (Mar 31, 2009)

I am getting the exact same errors on an Abit AB9 QuadGT motherboard.  It has the latest BIOS available, BIOS17 released May of 2008.  

And most likely Abit will not be releasing any more BIOS updates for this, or probably any other of their motherboards. http://www.guru3d.com/news/abit-closes-its-doors-forever-/

If I go out and buy a new motherboard, so I can get FreeNAS 0.7 going with ZFS for a fileserver I wanted to use this Abit for... Which comparable motherboard should I get?  I was looking at Asus P5QL since it also has 6 SATA ports.


----------



## kiela (Apr 26, 2009)

my BIOS ID is 22 so the problem shouldn't be there but it is all the time
thanks for help but any other ideas?


----------

